# Adoption et Protection animale > SOS - Appels Divers > Pétitions, Actions, et Manifestations >  Justice pour Cookie, chatte battue et défenestrée !

## Raoul Volfoni

Une pétition pour que le monstre qui l'a maltraitée soit traduit en justice : https://www.change.org/p/madame-le-p...9fenestr%C3%A9

----------


## France34

Pétition signée ! J'espère que COOKIE va bien se remettre de ses blessures Merci aux personnes qui l'ont recueillie et la peine maximale pour son bourreau !

----------


## Cojo

pétition signée quel ignoble individu.

----------


## monloulou

signée bien sûr, continuons

----------


## Segusia52

Signée

----------


## nathalie2795

idem

----------


## Bluecat

Signée, il faut que ces horreurs soient punies comme il se doit !

----------


## INCALINE

Signée.

----------


## Bluecat

Plus de 18000 signatures, on continue !

----------


## norvege2015

Signée

----------


## kukuss

Pétition signée.

----------


## GADY

pétition signée à l'instant. Il faut condamner ce tortionnaire à une peine exemplaire. PAS DE PITIE POUR LUI !!!

----------


## Raoul Volfoni

https://www.change.org/p/madame-le-p...rée/u/22178269

----------


## Segusia52

Reçu la MAJ Annonçant le classement sans suite (prévisible) et mis ce commentaire :

_"Ben c'est pas compliqué : constituez-vous vite partie civile devant le Doyen des Juges d'Instruction, et le Procureur n'aura plus qu'à s'écraser. Il y aura une vraie enquête et votre avocate sera informée de l'avancée de la procédure."_

----------


## Raoul Volfoni

Cookie a vu un vétérinaire qui a retiré ses pansements aux pattes, et a indiqué qu'elle était définitivement sauvée de l'amputation. Gros soulagement de ce côté. 
En revanche, aujourd'hui, Cookie a fait un choc à cause des anesthésies qu'elle a subies depuis quelque temps... tremblements, hypothermie, elle a été conduite en urgence chez un vétérinaire. Elle est sous pâtée AD car elle est très faible. Encore de l'inquiétude pour elle... après tout ce qu'elle a déjà subi...

----------


## Kyt's

https://www.facebook.com/groups/just...4369185477607/

----------


## Raoul Volfoni

La pétition Justice pour Cookie a passé ce soir les 100 000 signatures.

----------


## Raoul Volfoni

Cookie est morte ce matin. Son corps était trop affaibli après ce qu'elle a subi.

----------


## nathalie2795

Oh pauvre puce dégoutée

----------

